# Where's the Fuse?



## kellogg (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi

This is my first thread at this forum. I'm retired and I just bought a 1986 300zx non-turbo so I can keep myself busy by restoring it. This car needs a lot of TLC, but all the body parts are all there in pretty good shape so restoration shouldn't be too bad. I don't know much about these z cars and I'm hoping I can get a lot of help and advice at this forum. My first problem is the non-working driverside power window. I need to check the fuse, but I can't find it. I found the fuse box by my left foot, but the fuse labels don't say which one goes with the driverside power window motor. Can anyone help with this one? Also, the original radio, switches and the cassette player don't work in the dash. Is there an after market blank face I can get so I can place a new CD player and radio in the dash? If so, can anyone tell me where I can get a blank face that's made to fit my car. Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

ZBUM's Nissan Z31 300ZX Aftermarket Stereo Installation Guide

I'm not sure how the Z31 is set up, but most power windows use circuit breakers. If the window isn't working it probably needs a motor or switch.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

IIRC, there's a 30A circuit breaker and there's likely a fuse, as well, under the hood. If the other window works, it's not a fuse issue as they share the same power source. As mentioned, likely a motor or switch issue.


----------



## kellogg (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you for the info. The problem was with the switch. With the new master switch, both windows work like a charm.


----------

